# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  ΠΕΡΙ ΠΥΡΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ

## purser officer

Θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος αν ξέρει αν ο δόκιμος είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάνει πυρασφάλεια και που μπορω να το βρω εγγραφως. ευχαριστω.

----------


## mastrokostas

Πότε ?Εν πλω ?Σ΄ επισκευή ?
Ο προϊστάμενος σου τι λεει ?Το επιτρέπει ? Καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις φίλε μου το σωμάτιο σου , διότι απ ότι καταλαβαίνω είσαι δόκιμος λογιστής.

----------


## kailas

καταρχην εν πλω δεν τιθεται θεμα πυρασφαλειας. υπαρχουν αλλα πραγματα. φιλε μου εχω την εντυπωση αν θυμαμαι καλα οτι δεν προβλεπεται ο δοκιμος λογιστης να ειναι πυρασφαλεια. ψαχτω ομως λιγο.

----------


## purser officer

otan kanei dianuktereusi se limani me endiaferei sugkekrimena.den vgazw akri, kai den thelw na to ftasw mexri ti gefura to thema. euxaristw gia tis apantiseis sas,an kapoios kserei kati perissotero,perimenw.kai pali euxaristw

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Υπευθυνος Αξιωματικός μπορεί να βάλει όποιο μέλλος του πληρώματος θέλει πυρασφάλεια... Δέν υπάρχει νόμος που να καθορίζει ποιός και τι. Απλά ειναι κοινή πρακτική να "την τρώνε" οι κατώτεροι των επιστασιών... Τι να κάνουμε έτσι ειναι τα πράματα στα ποστάλια, το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό

----------

